# Everything is leaking!



## aaronmk4 (8 mo ago)

Personally, my car has been leak free for the most part, 90k miles as of yesterday. Other than a technician not tightening the oil filter canister fully and leaky DEF injector. Didn't realize the injector was leaking until we went under the car to tighten the filter and saw a stalactite of DEF attached to the injector


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

Got the update from the shop. The transmission fluid is an axle seal. The engine oil is coming from around the oil cooler. And the DEF injector is leaking - possibly like yours aaronmk4. That's 2 DEF injectors between us. That's a trend, right? 

Time to test out that lifetime powertrain warranty. I've never done any of the work on this car personally and kept every service receipt because the fine print on that warranty said so. They won't cover the DEF injector because it's emissions, but it sounds like they might cover the other leaks unless they can wiggle their way out of it.


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

I have an extremely small leak from somewhere on the gearbox, which has been there for a while. Just creates a little drop on one of the ridges, and when I wipe it off it takes ages to reappear. I had the dealer inspect it but they couldn't find the leak at all, since I had wiped it off a couple weeks prior. It seems to be more of a cold-weather thing, so if I can observe the drop again I'll take it back to the dealer. I am guessing it's coming out of a seam or bolt near the drip, but I can't find any trace of its origin. I think there was someone else with a leak in the same area, and GM replaced the whole gearbox because of it ... I guess it was more cost effective than taking it apart and fixing the little seal issue.
I have no noticed oil leaks yet, or DEF, although I haven't looked at the DEF injector recently. I'm only at 41k miles.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

The lifetime powertrain warranty folks weaseled out of covering anything as I expected. The fuel filter life monitor in the DIC is irrelevant. The maintenance schedule calls for fuel filters every 30k miles. TIL. 

I'll start doing my oil changes and maintenance since documentation no longer matters.

I've had this car a little over 5 years and it's spent more days sitting in the shop than every other car I've ever owned combined. This will also be the single biggest repair bill I've ever had on any of my vehicles.

You have to really love diesels to own one of these.


----------



## chadtn (Feb 27, 2018)

When I was shopping around to buy my Cruze I noticed a bunch of dealers advertising lifetime warranties. After I read the fine print it looked like they didn't really cover anything except for defects in manufacturing. Anything attributed to normal use wasn't covered. Basically anything that wears out or starts to leak falls outside of the warranty. If your block broke in half and they couldn't pin it on you for abuse, then it might be covered. heh.. On top of that it said that all of your scheduled and regular maintenance had to be done by the dealership. I remember thinking it seemed like pretty worthless coverage at the time.

I called three different dealers and they wouldn't warranty bad fuel injectors under the factory 60k powertrain warranty. I was told nothing in the fuel system is covered outside of the 36k mile bumper to bumper coverage. lol

Chad


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

I had a fuel injector replaced under an extended warranty (not the lifetime power train.) The extended warranty paid for itself by covering the clutch slave cylinder replacement and that one fuel injector.

The information is coming second hand by way of the service writer, but it sounded like the lifetime power train was going to cover the oil cooler and the axle seal if only I'd changed my cabin air and fuel filters more often.


----------



## chadtn (Feb 27, 2018)

johnmo said:


> I had a fuel injector replaced under an extended warranty (not the lifetime power train.) The extended warranty paid for itself by covering the clutch slave cylinder replacement and that one fuel injector.
> 
> The information is coming second hand by way of the service writer, but it sounded like the lifetime power train was going to cover the oil cooler and the axle seal if only I'd changed my cabin air and fuel filters more often.


I had two injectors fail about 15k miles apart and they wouldn't cover them. My car has been sitting broken down for months now waiting on me to replace a failed slave cylinder. Sounds like I should have bought the extended warranty too. heh..

Chad


----------

